# Homemade Kielbasa with Recipe (Corrected 06/04/2012)



## smokinhusker (May 8, 2012)

I got a Kielbasa recipe from a fellow forum member, Jeff aka Jalan43 and many thanks for it. He gave me permission to post it when I made it. So I finally got around to making a 5 lb batch of it. Great flavor and easy to make, I will definitely be making this one again. I want to try some with cheese and BF wants to try it with some crushed red pepper flakes or cayenne. Original recipe is at the end.

The ingredients ready to be weighed out and I did add Cure #1 to it so I could smoke it. The recipe he gave me was for 50 lbs so I had to do some re-calculating for 5 lbs.








All mixed and ready to stuff the casings.







Got it all stuffed into hog casings-my first time using them and as you can see, the top left links are a bit under stuffed!







I smoked these in the MES 40 with Hickory pellets and Jack Daniel's Oak Barrel Chips. Great combo of flavors. 







We had great weather this past weekend, so BF decided he wanted it two ways: One with sauerkraut and smoked pork, the other just with BBQ Sauce. We just put the pans on the grill and cooked it on there. 













My plate - Sauerkraut with smoked pork and kielbasa, three bean casserole and kielbasa in bbq sauce.







Jalan43's Kielbasa Recipe

This recipe is for 50 lbs. If your going to smoke it and not eat it fresh add cure #1 and omit mustard seed (I left the mustard seed in even though I smoked it).

44 lbs pork butt.  Cut into 1 1/2 to 2 inch cubes

5 lbs ground chuck   Ground chuck is laid on top of pork. mix spices together and dump on top of ground chuck. It helps the spices mix into the pork better

16 oz of salt for fresh (If you are smoking kielbasa 8 oz salt)

1 tsp per 5 lbs of meat - Cure #1, Insta Cure, Pink Salt

(The original recipe, as given to me, called for 1/4 tsp to 1 lb of meat of Cure #1- I did modify the amount to 1 TSP PER 5 POUNDS OF MEAT, which is the standard amount of Cure #1)

8 oz brownulated sugar/ it mixes better and won't clump  (I couldn't find this anywhere locally, so I substituted Turbinado Sugar)

3 oz butcher grind or medium course black pepper

1 1/2 oz of granulated garlic

1 oz onion powder

1 oz mustard seed in fresh/ none in smoked

1 lb water

Let it sit overnight to soak up spices! Stuff into large casings 38 to 40

Smoke kielbasa at 165 degrees until internal temp reaches 155 degrees! Its done!

If you want it a little more garlic taste add 3 oz garlic. 

I smoked it to IT 149* and hung to bloom.


----------



## jrod62 (May 8, 2012)

Looks great ! 
Will add this to the "to do list"
Thanks


----------



## smokinhusker (May 8, 2012)

jrod62 said:


> Looks great !
> Will add this to the "to do list"
> Thanks


Thank you...great recipe from Jeff!


----------



## sam3 (May 8, 2012)

Great job! Everything looks fantastic!

Nothing better than homemade Kielbasa.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (May 8, 2012)

SH

Looks purdy darn good there.


----------



## smokinhusker (May 8, 2012)

sam3 said:


> Great job! Everything looks fantastic!
> 
> Nothing better than homemade Kielbasa.





nepas said:


> SH
> 
> Looks purdy darn good there.


Thank you! It wasn't as hard as I thought to stuff the hog casings and I had no blow outs...


----------



## boykjo (May 8, 2012)

kielbasa in Colorado .....sounds like a movie..........................
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





    looks great

Joe


----------



## smokinhusker (May 8, 2012)

boykjo said:


> kielbasa in Colorado .....sounds like a movie..........................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Joe...and I'm still chuckling! Needed that I did!


----------



## jp61 (May 8, 2012)

Very nice job Alesia, they look delicious!


----------



## rabbithutch (May 8, 2012)

Man!  That looks some kinda good!

Mmmmmmmmmmm!


----------



## moikel (May 8, 2012)

Your a natural! Great work.


----------



## pearlheartgtr (May 8, 2012)

Very nice!

I've got my own 10lb batch (not this recipe) drying in the smoker right now. But I think I'll be giving this one a try in the near future.


----------



## smokinhusker (May 8, 2012)

Thank you...they had a great flavor...nothing at all like store ones! 


JP61 said:


> Very nice job Alesia, they look delicious!


Thank you! I liked them with the sauerkraut the best.


rabbithutch said:


> Man! That looks some kinda good!
> Mmmmmmmmmmm!


Thank you! 


Moikel said:


> Your a natural! Great work.


Thank you! These are really good!


pearlheartgtr said:


> Very nice!
> 
> I've got my own 10lb batch (not this recipe) drying in the smoker right now. But I think I'll be giving this one a try in the near future.


----------



## johnnie walker (May 13, 2012)

Alesia, why do you leave the mustard seed out of the smoked kielbasa?

That looks great. I need to make another batch of kielbasa.


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 13, 2012)

Kielbasa and Kraut...Don't get no better than that!...BUT...Kielbasa in BBQ Sauce...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





...There ought to be a Law!...Good job young lady!...JJ


----------



## thoseguys26 (May 13, 2012)

Simply delicious! Nice work.To do list, thank you!


----------



## smokinhusker (May 14, 2012)

Thank you!

The recipe that Jeff (Jalan43) called for it to be left out if smoking it...Don't know why but I added it and it was fine with it in there.


Johnnie Walker said:


> Alesia, why do you leave the mustard seed out of the smoked kielbasa?
> 
> That looks great. I need to make another batch of kielbasa.


Thank you! Have you ever had kielbasa covered in bbq sauce and smoked? It's really good and since I'm not a huge fan of kielbasa (at least the store ones) it did come out eatable. Now with the homemade, I liked it better in the sauerkraut.


Chef JimmyJ said:


> Kielbasa and Kraut...Don't get no better than that!...BUT...Kielbasa in BBQ Sauce...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you!


thoseguys26 said:


> Simply delicious! Nice work.To do list, thank you!


----------



## michael ark (May 14, 2012)

sweet looking meat.:sausage::sausage:


----------



## smokinhusker (May 15, 2012)

michael ark said:


> sweet looking meat.


Thank you!


----------



## alelover (May 15, 2012)

Looks great. Making me hungry.


----------



## smokinhusker (May 15, 2012)

alelover said:


> Looks great. Making me hungry.


Thanks Scott! I know, I have one serving vacuum sealed, frozen and thinking about taking it out for my lunch!


----------



## alelover (May 15, 2012)

Need some pierogies to go with it.


----------



## smokinhusker (May 15, 2012)

alelover said:


> Need some pierogies to go with it.


Funny you mention this...I've been craving pierogies!!!


----------



## shoneyboy (May 15, 2012)




----------



## smokinhusker (May 15, 2012)

Shoneyboy said:


>


Thanks! It was really good and soooo much better than the store bought junk.


----------



## jalan43 (May 16, 2012)

Thought I would stop by and tell you what great looking kieilbasa you made. I'm glad it came out wonderful! Keep up the great smoking! Jeff


----------



## jalan43 (May 16, 2012)

Johnnie Walker said:


> Alesia, why do you leave the mustard seed out of the smoked kielbasa?
> 
> That looks great. I need to make another batch of kielbasa.


Leaving the mustard seed out was a personal preference of my Mother. If you like it put it in!


----------



## smokinhusker (May 16, 2012)

jalan43 said:


> Thought I would stop by and tell you what great looking kieilbasa you made. I'm glad it came out wonderful! Keep up the great smoking! Jeff


Hey Jeff! Thanks...it really turned out great and I will definitely be making more of it. Tastes so much better than the stuff you buy in the store, which didn't make me a huge fan of kielbasa, but this stuff has changed my opinion of it! I'm so glad you shared the recipe with me, which prompted me to make it! My sons are trying to get me to send them some!!!! I told them I'd give them the recipe and they could make their own.


----------



## johnnie walker (May 21, 2012)

jalan43 said:


> Leaving the mustard seed out was a personal preference of my Mother. If you like it put it in!


Thanks! I'll give it a try.


----------



## voyager 663rd (Jun 4, 2012)

SmokinHusker said:


> I got a Kielbasa recipe from a fellow forum member, Jeff aka Jalan43 and many thanks for it. He gave me permission to post it when I made it. So I finally got around to making a 5 lb batch of it. Great flavor and easy to make, I will definitely be making this one again. I want to try some with cheese and BF wants to try it with some crushed red pepper flakes or cayenne. Original recipe is at the end.
> 
> The ingredients ready to be weighed out and I did add Cure #1 to it so I could smoke it. The recipe he gave me was for 50 lbs so I had to do some re-calculating for 5 lbs.
> 
> ...


----------



## shoneyboy (Jun 4, 2012)

Voyager, I think SmokinHusker may have ment *Cure #1 =*  1/4 tsp. to 1 lb. of meat (which is as you said, 1 teaspoon per 5lbs), at least this is how I use it per instructions....but I may be wrong;......


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jun 4, 2012)

Let me help clear the cure amount up. This is for cure #1, insta cure, pink salt. It does not include MTQ.

NOTE: IF YOU ARE GOING TO USE CURE #2 FOR A DRY CURED SAUSAGE (ONLY) THE USAGE IS THE SAME AS CURE #1. DRY CURE IS ANOTHER BALL GAME AND REQUIRES SOME KNOWLEDGE.

For 5 lbs of meat.

1 level tsp of cure 1

10 lbs

2 level tsp cure 1

25 lbs

5 level tsp cure 1

50 lbs

10 level tsp cure 1


----------



## smokinhusker (Jun 4, 2012)

Absolutely! I have corrected the recipe. Thank you.

Let me help clear the cure amount up. This is for cure #1, insta cure, pink salt. It does not include MTQ.

NOTE: IF YOU ARE GOING TO USE CURE #2 FOR A DRY CURED SAUSAGE (ONLY) THE USAGE IS THE SAME AS CURE #1. DRY CURE IS ANOTHER BALL GAME AND REQUIRES SOME KNOWLEDGE.

For 5 lbs of meat.

1 level tsp of cure 1

10 lbs

2 level tsp cure 1

25 lbs

5 level tsp cure 1

50 lbs

10 level tsp cure 1


----------



## smokinhusker (Jun 4, 2012)

I have corrected the recipe to reflect the proper amount of Cure #1, Insta cure, Pink Salt in the posted recipe. 

The correct amount should have read *1 LEVEL TSP CURE #1 PER 5 POUNDS OF MEAT.*

I copied and pasted the original recipe as given to me from the PM, rather than copying the revised and modified recipe from my personal notes.

I apologize for the misunderstanding.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jun 4, 2012)

SmokinHusker said:


> I have corrected the recipe to reflect the proper amount of Cure #1, Insta cure, Pink Salt in the posted recipe.
> 
> The correct amount should have read *1 LEVEL TSP CURE #1 PER 5 POUNDS OF MEAT.*
> 
> ...


No biggie we all make typo's which im sure this was.


----------



## smokinhusker (Jun 4, 2012)

I didn't even think notice it when I copied and pasted from the PM. My written notes for 5 lbs shows I used 1 level tsp.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jun 4, 2012)

SmokinHusker said:


> I didn't even think notice it when I copied and pasted from the PM. My written notes for 5 lbs shows I used 1 level tsp.


You keep notes.


----------



## smokinhusker (Jun 4, 2012)

nepas said:


> SmokinHusker said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't even think notice it when I copied and pasted from the PM. My written notes for 5 lbs shows I used 1 level tsp.
> ...


Yep when I have to modify a recipe as I did this one for smaller amounts! And when I make something for the first time, so I know if I need to do anything to it the next time I make it!!!

The old standbys for jerky, snack sticks, summer sausage and pulled pork...no way any more!


----------



## africanmeat (Jun 6, 2012)

The kielbasa looks great from here , we so Lucky to have rick on our side.


----------



## smokinhusker (Jun 6, 2012)

Thank you! Rick is so helpful and encouraging...lot of the reason I felt confident enough to try my hand at making sausage!


----------



## smokinhusker (May 8, 2012)

I got a Kielbasa recipe from a fellow forum member, Jeff aka Jalan43 and many thanks for it. He gave me permission to post it when I made it. So I finally got around to making a 5 lb batch of it. Great flavor and easy to make, I will definitely be making this one again. I want to try some with cheese and BF wants to try it with some crushed red pepper flakes or cayenne. Original recipe is at the end.

The ingredients ready to be weighed out and I did add Cure #1 to it so I could smoke it. The recipe he gave me was for 50 lbs so I had to do some re-calculating for 5 lbs.








All mixed and ready to stuff the casings.







Got it all stuffed into hog casings-my first time using them and as you can see, the top left links are a bit under stuffed!







I smoked these in the MES 40 with Hickory pellets and Jack Daniel's Oak Barrel Chips. Great combo of flavors. 







We had great weather this past weekend, so BF decided he wanted it two ways: One with sauerkraut and smoked pork, the other just with BBQ Sauce. We just put the pans on the grill and cooked it on there. 













My plate - Sauerkraut with smoked pork and kielbasa, three bean casserole and kielbasa in bbq sauce.







Jalan43's Kielbasa Recipe

This recipe is for 50 lbs. If your going to smoke it and not eat it fresh add cure #1 and omit mustard seed (I left the mustard seed in even though I smoked it).

44 lbs pork butt.  Cut into 1 1/2 to 2 inch cubes

5 lbs ground chuck   Ground chuck is laid on top of pork. mix spices together and dump on top of ground chuck. It helps the spices mix into the pork better

16 oz of salt for fresh (If you are smoking kielbasa 8 oz salt)

1 tsp per 5 lbs of meat - Cure #1, Insta Cure, Pink Salt

(The original recipe, as given to me, called for 1/4 tsp to 1 lb of meat of Cure #1- I did modify the amount to 1 TSP PER 5 POUNDS OF MEAT, which is the standard amount of Cure #1)

8 oz brownulated sugar/ it mixes better and won't clump  (I couldn't find this anywhere locally, so I substituted Turbinado Sugar)

3 oz butcher grind or medium course black pepper

1 1/2 oz of granulated garlic

1 oz onion powder

1 oz mustard seed in fresh/ none in smoked

1 lb water

Let it sit overnight to soak up spices! Stuff into large casings 38 to 40

Smoke kielbasa at 165 degrees until internal temp reaches 155 degrees! Its done!

If you want it a little more garlic taste add 3 oz garlic. 

I smoked it to IT 149* and hung to bloom.


----------



## jrod62 (May 8, 2012)

Looks great ! 
Will add this to the "to do list"
Thanks


----------



## smokinhusker (May 8, 2012)

jrod62 said:


> Looks great !
> Will add this to the "to do list"
> Thanks


Thank you...great recipe from Jeff!


----------



## sam3 (May 8, 2012)

Great job! Everything looks fantastic!

Nothing better than homemade Kielbasa.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (May 8, 2012)

SH

Looks purdy darn good there.


----------



## smokinhusker (May 8, 2012)

sam3 said:


> Great job! Everything looks fantastic!
> 
> Nothing better than homemade Kielbasa.





nepas said:


> SH
> 
> Looks purdy darn good there.


Thank you! It wasn't as hard as I thought to stuff the hog casings and I had no blow outs...


----------



## boykjo (May 8, 2012)

kielbasa in Colorado .....sounds like a movie..........................
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





    looks great

Joe


----------



## smokinhusker (May 8, 2012)

boykjo said:


> kielbasa in Colorado .....sounds like a movie..........................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Joe...and I'm still chuckling! Needed that I did!


----------



## jp61 (May 8, 2012)

Very nice job Alesia, they look delicious!


----------



## rabbithutch (May 8, 2012)

Man!  That looks some kinda good!

Mmmmmmmmmmm!


----------



## moikel (May 8, 2012)

Your a natural! Great work.


----------



## pearlheartgtr (May 8, 2012)

Very nice!

I've got my own 10lb batch (not this recipe) drying in the smoker right now. But I think I'll be giving this one a try in the near future.


----------



## smokinhusker (May 8, 2012)

Thank you...they had a great flavor...nothing at all like store ones! 


JP61 said:


> Very nice job Alesia, they look delicious!


Thank you! I liked them with the sauerkraut the best.


rabbithutch said:


> Man! That looks some kinda good!
> Mmmmmmmmmmm!


Thank you! 


Moikel said:


> Your a natural! Great work.


Thank you! These are really good!


pearlheartgtr said:


> Very nice!
> 
> I've got my own 10lb batch (not this recipe) drying in the smoker right now. But I think I'll be giving this one a try in the near future.


----------



## johnnie walker (May 13, 2012)

Alesia, why do you leave the mustard seed out of the smoked kielbasa?

That looks great. I need to make another batch of kielbasa.


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 13, 2012)

Kielbasa and Kraut...Don't get no better than that!...BUT...Kielbasa in BBQ Sauce...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





...There ought to be a Law!...Good job young lady!...JJ


----------



## thoseguys26 (May 13, 2012)

Simply delicious! Nice work.To do list, thank you!


----------



## smokinhusker (May 14, 2012)

Thank you!

The recipe that Jeff (Jalan43) called for it to be left out if smoking it...Don't know why but I added it and it was fine with it in there.


Johnnie Walker said:


> Alesia, why do you leave the mustard seed out of the smoked kielbasa?
> 
> That looks great. I need to make another batch of kielbasa.


Thank you! Have you ever had kielbasa covered in bbq sauce and smoked? It's really good and since I'm not a huge fan of kielbasa (at least the store ones) it did come out eatable. Now with the homemade, I liked it better in the sauerkraut.


Chef JimmyJ said:


> Kielbasa and Kraut...Don't get no better than that!...BUT...Kielbasa in BBQ Sauce...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you!


thoseguys26 said:


> Simply delicious! Nice work.To do list, thank you!


----------



## michael ark (May 14, 2012)

sweet looking meat.:sausage::sausage:


----------



## smokinhusker (May 15, 2012)

michael ark said:


> sweet looking meat.


Thank you!


----------



## alelover (May 15, 2012)

Looks great. Making me hungry.


----------

